# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Boeing MQ-25 Stingray, unmanned carrier aviation air system (UCAAS), The Boeing Company, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer -  The Boeing Company

Home page - boeing.com/defense/mq25

Boeing MQ-25 Stingray on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Boeing’s MQ-25 is ready!

Published on Apr 13, 2018




> Boeing is bringing the future of unmanned aircraft carrier aviation to the U.S. Navy with its MQ-25. An unmanned aircraft system designed for the U.S. Navy mission, it will provide the needed robust refueling capability thereby extending the combat range of deployed strike fighters. Our aircraft is ready for the mission, the flight deck and the U.S. Navy.

----------


## Airicist

The Boeing MQ-25 Will Define the Future of Autonomous Carrier Aviation

Published on Jul 9, 2018




> We’ve been delivering carrier aircraft to the U.S. Navy for more than 90 years. Now, Phantom Works is defining the future of autonomous carrier aviation. Check out this sneak peek of Boeing MQ-25 in action.

----------


## Airicist

Boeing's MQ-25: Autonomous, agile and ready fo the U.S. Navy

Published on Sep 10, 2018




> Boeing’s MQ-25 is autonomous and agile. We’ve demonstrated our ability to operate within the tight confines of the carrier deck. We’re ready to bring the U.S. Navy its first unmanned aerial refueler.

----------


## Airicist

Boeing MQ 25 first test flight

Published on Sep 19, 2019




> Boeing unleashed an early version of its MQ-25 autonomous drone at an airfield in St Louis of September 19, 2019, for a short test jaunt to demonstrate some basic functions.

----------


## Airicist

MQ 25 first flight air to air

Published on Sep 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Boeing MQ-25 first test flight

Published on Sep 24, 2019




> MQ-25 completed its first test flight on Sept. 19, 2019. This historic milestone puts the U.S. Navy’s first operational unmanned aerial refueler a step closer to the carrier fleet.

----------


## Airicist

Boeing MQ-25 becomes first unmanned aircraft to refuel another aircraft

Jun 7, 2021




> The MQ-25 T1 test asset has flown into the history books as the first unmanned aircraft to ever refuel another aircraft - piloted or autonomous - during flight. During this June 2021 flight test, the #MQ25 T1 test asset transferred fuel to an F/A-18 Super Hornet. After additional flight tests, this unmanned aerial refueling test asset will head to a U.S. Navy carrier for deck handling trials.

----------


## Airicist

Boeing MQ-25 Refuels U.S. Navy E-2D

Sep 2, 2021




> On Aug. 18, 2021, the #MQ25 T1 test asset refueled a U.S. Navy E-2D Hawkeye command-and-control aircraft. This is the unmanned aerial refueler's second refueling mission.

----------


## Airicist2

MQ-25 completes first U.S. Navy Carrier tests

Dec 20, 2021




> Anchors aweigh for #MQ25! The unmanned aerial refueler recently tested its ability to seamlessly integrate into U.S. Navy carrier operations. During the demonstration, Navy flight deck directors — or "yellow shirts," as they're also known — used standard hand signals to move the T1 test asset, just as they would with any other carrier-based aircraft. But, instead of a pilot receiving the commands, a Boeing MQ-25 deck handling operator beside the yellow shirt used a new handheld device to control the refueler's deck movements.

----------

